# The Make Your Own Limerick One Line at a Time Thread!



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

The Thy Poetry thread gave me an idea for make your own limerick and I've done this in the past which was a ton of fun! So what is a limerick? Here's what was lifted from the wiki:

A *limerick* is a five-line poem in anapestic or amphibrachic meter with a strict rhyme scheme (aabba), which intends to be witty or humorous, and is sometimes obscene with humorous intent. It may have its roots in the 18th-century Maigue Poets of Ireland, although the form can be found in England in the early years of the century. It was popularized in English by Edward Lear in the 19th century, although he did not use the term.
The following example of a limerick is of unknown origin.

The limerick packs laughs anatomical
In space that is quite economical, 
But the good ones I've seen
So seldom are clean, 
And the clean ones so seldom are comical.


Pretty simple right? Well, it seems simple but there are so many variations you'll often be amazed at what you can create. Oh, and dirty limericks are the funniest but if the nastiness begins to get out of hand, I may request this thread be transferred to a more appropriate sub-forum.

So y'all can make a limerick, but for this thread only post one line of a limerick until we all get 5 lines. The 5th person adds a limerick line and compiles the limerick for everyone to enjoy. 

If someone ninja posts you (sneaks in a post before you get to finish yours) then just edit your line to match the ninjas...but this works best if people don't try to ninja post each other. :wink:

Ok, so I'll start off:

*There once was a man from Nantucket*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Who carried some mice in a bucket


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

But the bucket was broken.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

so he went to Hoboken


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

but was angry cause he couldn't say **ck it!

*There once was a man from Nantucket
*Who carried some mice in a bucket
But the bucket was broken.
so he went to Hoboken
but was angry cause he couldn't say **ck it!


Whoooo, we got one whole limerick! In all honesty though, these are just no fun if you can't swear or make them dirty. :tongue: It's probably best if this thread just washes away into the sea. Maybe I'll start over in another sub-forum.


----------

